# postfix + cyrus-sasl

## DocTom

Hi :)

Ich versuche gerade auf einem Desktop (aktuelles Gentoo) postfix mit smtp-auth (als Client) zu installieren.

Der Desktop-Rechner soll Mails an einen Mailserver ausliefern, der Mails nur nach SMTP-Authentifizierung annimmt.

Folgendes Problem:

Um smtp-auth in postfix zu aktivieren, muss postfix die Verwendung von sasl *VOR* dem kompilieren mitgeteilt werden. 

Ich habe bereit postfix und cyrus-sasl per emerge installiert (was natuerlich nicht ging) bzw. cyrus-sasl mit emerge und dann versucht postfix per Hand (also make && make install) nach Anleitung (www.postfix.org) zu installieren.

Leider klappt das kompilieren nicht, da die Pfade zu den libs von sasl nicht passen. Ich hab natuerlich auch schon versucht, die Pfade anzupassen...hat aber auch nichts gebracht, da ich die richtigen Pfade scheinbar nicht finde. :( 

Hat jemand aehnliche Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. eine Loesung parat?

Ich bin fuer jede Hilfe dankbar!

Der Links zur Anleitung fuer postfix/cyrus-sasl:

http://www.thecabal.org/~devin/postfix/smtp-auth.txt

Benutzte Software/Versionen:

cyrus-sasl-2.1.7-r1

postfix-1.1.11-r5

thx

DocTom[/url]

----------

## Marvin-X

 *DocTom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich versuche gerade auf einem Desktop (aktuelles Gentoo) postfix mit smtp-auth (als Client) zu installieren.
> 
> Benutzte Software/Versionen:
> ...

 

Hilft Dir die Anleitung vielleicht weiter?

http://www.tuxhausen.de/postfix_smtp_auth.html

----------

## mglauche

mit use="sasl sasl2" hab ich den aktuellen postfix mit sasl2 support out of the box compiliert ...

----------

